# Ulcers/sores -- what causes them? How to treat?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Several of the cows on the farm where I work have nasty, ulcerated sores on their legs. Often these seem to occur on the inside of the hock, although I have one with a sore on the front of her front leg right now. 

The sores are about the size of a silver dollar and are accompanied by swelling and pain (can tell by the way the cow moves). 

What causes these sores? What can be done to treat them? I do try to lavage (hose them out) while the cows are in the parlor, when the temperature's above freezing, but I'm not sure this is doing any good.

Hate to see my girls hurtin'.


----------



## evermoor (Nov 20, 2004)

Are these sores around the hock region? Do the hocks get puffy and sore?? If so this is usually an enviromental problem. Usually the freestalls are to short or not bedded deep enough. The sore on the front are usually from getting caught on the freestalls as they lunge to get up. Sand bedding usually eliminates puff hocks. THe newer pasture mats can be as bad as concrete if they are not bedded enough. Otherwise I would guess friction from udder or lamintis. Observe the cows stalls and watch how the get up.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Stalls too short! Yup, one of our barns is old and was built when Holsteins were smaller. 

In fact, I remember a cow who had a real bad swollen leg, and my boss said it was because she was so big and was banging it when she got up. He ended up culling her. :waa: 

Mostly these sores seem to be on the back legs though, inside the point of the hock. Could laminitis cause this? I always thought that was just a hoof problem.


----------



## evermoor (Nov 20, 2004)

Laminitis causes many problems. Poor hoof health can cause sole ulcers, which get infected. This infection if allowed to build up will follow the path of least resistence. Usually a small swelling between the toes or on top of the infected claw, similiar to foot rot. This can continue up the leg and eventually poison the blood. Ever see a hooftrimmer aputate a toe of a cow??? Not pretty


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Evermoor,

Thank you for this information ... I will keep it in mind in the future when making a list of cows who need to be seen by the hoof trimmer!!!


----------

